

The Erdős-Rényi Random Graph - signa11
http://jeremykun.com/2013/08/22/the-erdos-renyi-random-graph/

======
Nimi
The author alludes to the fact there are better models for representing social
graphs, but I think the pdf linked from the article is missing (or rather,
only briefly mentioning) a very important model: The Albert-Barabasi model.

This model basically says that when a new node joins the network, it will
prefer to attach itself to already popular nodes. For example, when a new user
signs up to Twitter, there's a larger chance it will follow celebs with many
followers, than the average Joe. Another example: when a new small ISP starts
operating, there's a larger chance it will connect to a well-established
higher-tier ISP serving many small ISPs, than to a random ISP. This phenomenon
is observed in many other contexts: actors appearing together in movies,
citations between scientific papers, sexual relations among people...

For more information: [http://www.eng.tau.ac.il/~shavitt/courses/LargeG/intro-
BigDa...](http://www.eng.tau.ac.il/~shavitt/courses/LargeG/intro-BigData.pdf)
(last 2 pages)

Disclaimer: This is material from a course taught by my advisor.

